# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Debljina endometrija

## dorica

Koja je normalna debljina endometrija ?

Hvala!!!  :?

----------


## Sandrino

Mislim da sam pročitala da( naravno ovisno o fazi ciklusa) za vrijeme ugnježđenja oplođenog jajašca, endometrij treba biti debljine 10-12 mm.

----------


## laky

Sandrino u pravu si optimalno je 12 mm na dan ovulacije a folikula 19-23 mm.Tako kaže moj doc

----------


## sonja3333

Ugnjezdi se oko tjedan dana prije ovulacije,zar ne?

Do kada endometrij raste?
Meni je oko dan dva prije ovulacije bio svega 4.5 mm pa me zanima dinamika rasta endometrija.

----------


## sonja3333

Pardon,tjedan poslije ovulacije.

----------


## sonja3333

Na ginekološkim preglkedima imala sam razlicite debljine endometrija u periodu oko ovulacije,od 4.5 mm pa do 12 mm.
Zanima me do kada endometrij raste,kad je najdeblji,oko ovulacije ili kad se plod treba ugnjezditi,tjedan poslije?

----------


## ina33

Od ovulacije pa nadalje. Ispod 8 mm ne bi smio biti za vrijeme ovulacije jer su manje šanse implantacije, iako neka najnovija istraživanja zanemaruju debljinu endometrija kao neki faktor za uspješnost implantacije. 12 mm za vrijeme ovulacije ti je OK, 4 onda nije OK ako je bilo za vrijeme ovulacije. 4 mm ti je onako tipično za nakon menge kad je endometrij najtanji, mislim da je prije menstruacije oko 20-tak, a ako dođe do implantacije onda se još deblja. Na ovom podforumu na linkovima imaš prezentaciju od proizvođača Gonala F, lijeka za stimulaciju rada jajnika koji se koristi u IVF-ovima - firma Serono, imaš sve po danima kako se endometrij deblja (u stimuliranom ciklusu).

Evo je:

http://www.seronocycle.com/index_flash.html

----------


## sonja3333

Hvala ina.
Tih 4.5 mm mi je izmjereno u prvom ciklusu poslije zadnje kiretaže pa se nadam da je imalo veze s tim.

----------


## ina33

Biće je. Ovo 12 ti je vrlo pristojno.

----------


## sonja3333

Što je u slučaju kad su ciklusi produženi?Iz mog iskustva znam da mi je ovulacija tek oko 20.dana ciklusa jer mi je produžena prva faza,odnosno sazrijevanje jajašca.
Pretpostvaljam da je onda sve malo zakašnjeno?
Oprosti ako gnajvim.

----------


## rikikiki

Imam i ja pitanje u vezi toga!
Meni je zdanja ovulacija bila prije 8 dc, što je vrlo rano i 8 dc je endometrij bio 5 mm. Bojim se da se kod tako rane ovulacije endometrij ne može stići dovoljno zadebljati!!!
Što vi mislite o tome ?

----------


## ina33

Nemoj se zamarat s tom jednom ovulacijom, dogodi se svašta, žene ostaju trudne i tijekom menge, a tad im je endometrij isto tako nekako. Osim ako svaki put nemaš tad ovulaciju i toliki endometrij, onda bi trebala raditi na tome - uzimati utrogestane, piti onaj ginko itd. Sve uz uvjet da je endometrij uopće toliko bitan - izašlo nešto na poliklinici harni (site) da su baš pratili uspjeh IVF-ova u odnosu na to koliki je bio endometrij, i nisu uspjeli naći korelaciju. To mogu potvrdit ja sa svojim "divinim trolinijskim endometrijem - 12+mm oko ovulacije) - 4 inseminacije i 5 transfera - nix.

----------


## ina33

Sonja, i meni su ciklusi produženi. Meni ti je endometrij najtanji nakon menge (koja traje tjedan dana jer se pretpostavljam taj zadebljani endo treba oljuštit, a to traje). Znači - kod mene je oko 8. dc. oko 4 mm, onda lagano kreće... I tamo negdje oko 18.-22. dc mi je ovulacija, taj je tako oko 12, a koliki je nakon nisam nikad mjerila. Meni su ciklusi oko 32-35 dana, reklo mi da imam mikrocistične jajnike (ali NE policistične - a u terapijama sam 5 godina, pitala to Lučingera, Vlaisavljevića itd.). Meni stimulacija (gonali, klomifeni prilikom FET-a ili inseminacije) samo malo skrate ciklus, pa onda recimo ovulacija bude isto oko 17-18 dana, rekord mi je jednom s klomifenima 16.ti dan.

----------


## ina33

I da, dugi ciklusi su malo problematičniji za IVF-ove jer ti treba više stimulacije (tipa meni 40 ampula), a to znači primaš više hormona (dok si u režimu neplaćanja), a poslije da primaš više hormona i da ćete postupci u odnosu na druge žene više koštati, i što se cirkuliraš više po ultrazvucima. Meni sestre na Vuk Vrhovcu ne mogu vjerovati da sam na zadnjoj punkciji bila 5.-me 2006 koliko to kod mene trajeee   :Laughing: .

----------


## sonja3333

I meni su spominjali te mikrocistične jajnike,ali ne znam kakav je problem vezan uz njih???
Inace,hormonalne pretrage su u redu,bar te koje sam radila.
Hvala ti Ina.

----------


## AnneM

> I meni su spominjali te mikrocistične jajnike,ali ne znam kakav je problem vezan uz njih???
> Inace,hormonalne pretrage su u redu,bar te koje sam radila.
> Hvala ti Ina.


Ja isto imam mikropolicistične jajnike ," poput perle ",  hormoni su mi uredu " nemam inverziju FSH i LH" kao kod PCOS , osim što sam pojaćano dlakava   :Razz:  na nekim mjestima .
Endometrij mi je oko 16 mm poslije ovulacije , prije O od 8/10 mm.

----------


## MAJOLINA

Meni su juče, na 9.dc mjerili endometrij. Bio je 9,5mm, dr kaže SUPER :D

----------


## uporna

Odlično Majolina meni je toliki bio na punkciji (16.dan).

----------


## MAJOLINA

Danas (11.dc) endometrij je 10mm. Znam i ja da je to OK, ali voljela bih da je malčice deblji. Međutim, dobro da je ikakav, kad me folikuli zezaju i neposlušni su.  :Razz:

----------


## Shanti

Iskoristit ću ovaj stariji topic za pitanje o debljini endometrija...

13. dc debljina 14,7 mm (vidi se posebna slika za svaki jajnik i za endometrij)
15. dc debljina 10 mm (nema posebne slike s njegovim dimenzijama, samo jedna za jedan jajnik i endometrij i polip  :? )

Svaki UZV je radio drugi doktor, nijedan od njih nije moj MPO-ovac.
Ovaj od 13-tog dana me je pregledao puno sporije, ovaj od 15-tog je tako brzo završio da sam mislila da krivo čujem kad je rekao da mogu sići sa stola.  :? 

I sad se pitam, je li razlog to što je preuzeo tuđu pacijenticu pa je to obavio "nabrzaka" ili je moguće da mi se endometrij prema ovulaciji za trećinu stanji?  :/

----------


## ina33

> Iskoristit ću ovaj stariji topic za pitanje o debljini endometrija...
> 
> 13. dc debljina 14,7 mm (vidi se posebna slika za svaki jajnik i za endometrij)
> 15. dc debljina 10 mm (nema posebne slike s njegovim dimenzijama, samo jedna za jedan jajnik i endometrij i polip  :? )


Ne, izgleda da se endometrij neposredno prije ovulacije opet stanji i nekako promjeni strukturu. Jel' ti 15 dc ovulacija? Meni je tako bilo na ovim zadnjima detaljnim folikulometrijama pred Maribor koji sam određivala privatno kod svoje ginićke koja me prati masu godina i ima dobar priv. UZV - 2 dana prije ovulacije 14 mm, dan prije ovulacije 12 mm, ja sam se pitala u čemu je štos, ali izgleda da je to normalno i da on prije ovulacije padne par mm i onda opet nastane rasti nakon ovulacije.

----------


## Kikica1

Danas bila na folikulometriji,11.dc.  Na desnom jajniku 2 folikula, 18 i 19 mm, endometrij pise 7mm. Bila sam na stimulaciji klomifenom od 5.do 9.dana ciklusa, danas dobila stopericu, sutra inseminacija. Inace mi je endo oko 9mm, iza ovulacije 12mm. Nekako mi se cini pretanak, a dr nije nista komentirao. Kaj vi iskusnije mislite, je to jako lose?

----------


## ina33

> Danas bila na folikulometriji,11.dc.  Na desnom jajniku 2 folikula, 18 i 19 mm, endometrij pise 7mm. Bila sam na stimulaciji klomifenom od 5.do 9.dana ciklusa, danas dobila stopericu, sutra inseminacija. Inace mi je endo oko 9mm, iza ovulacije 12mm. Nekako mi se cini pretanak, a dr nije nista komentirao. Kaj vi iskusnije mislite, je to jako lose?


Nije tako loše, za implantaciju bi kao trebao biti min 8mm, dat će ti dr sigurno utrogestane, malo ti je tanji od klomifena - oni imaju takav efekt.

----------


## Shanti

> Ne, izgleda da se endometrij neposredno prije ovulacije opet stanji i nekako promjeni strukturu. Jel' ti 15 dc ovulacija? Meni je tako bilo na ovim zadnjima detaljnim folikulometrijama pred Maribor koji sam određivala privatno kod svoje ginićke koja me prati masu godina i ima dobar priv. UZV - 2 dana prije ovulacije 14 mm, dan prije ovulacije 12 mm, ja sam se pitala u čemu je štos, ali izgleda da je to normalno i da on prije ovulacije padne par mm i onda opet nastane rasti nakon ovulacije.


Nije mi još O, barem jutros nije bila.   :Grin:  Folikul je danas 18,6 mm, štopericu bih trebala dobiti sutra predvečer, a na AIH u ponedjeljak ujutro. Nisam naručena na UZV sutra i prekosutra (vjerojatno ni u ponedjeljak prije uzv), LH trakica prekjučer nije najavila O, mogla bih je probati napraviti i danas (planirala sam sutra, prije štoperice)... čisto da provjerim hoće li štoperica biti prekasno... uvijek me brine da bi moj folikul mogao prsnuti dan-dva prije AIH, a mi smo usred apstinencije   :Laughing:  
(btw, da li štoperica, npr. Ovitrelle, samo potiče sazrijevanje JS ili i blokira ovulaciju na određen broj sati)?

Znači, to je normalno... hvala ti puno!   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Blokira je, ne moraš brinuti.

----------


## Sandrino

Svejedno......kad se radi o jednom folikulu.....nema apstinencije....
.... jedna mala curica od dva mjeseca je dokaz za to......

----------


## Shanti

> Blokira je, ne moraš brinuti.


Ako ti tako kažeš (ti si mi autoritet, a nadam se i mojem folikulu   :Grin:  ), onda ću se opustiti...   :Love:

----------


## Shanti

> Svejedno......kad se radi o jednom folikulu.....nema apstinencije....
> .... jedna mala curica od dva mjeseca je dokaz za to......


Misliš, uopće nije potrebno apstinirati (tj. niti npr. dva dana) prije AIH, ako je spermiogram OK.?

(hoćeš na Petrovoj ispričati priču o curici, da ovo ostavimo za endometrij i ne ljutimo marči, kad sam već skrenula i na štopericu   :Embarassed:  ?   :Kiss:  )

----------


## wonderwoman

Sad sam citala onaj moj nalaz iz Cita. Dva ciklusa nakon klomifena - 19dc endometrij 8mm. To je koma zar ne  :Sad:  ?
Sad mi brzo dajte savjete, sta smijem uz stimulaciju (za cveklu i ananas znam, ima li jos nesto)?

----------


## ina33

Nikakva koma, to je samo preporučeni minimum, a postoje i teorije da taj endometrij nije tako bitan (njegova debljina) - guglaj endometrij i Poliklinika Harni. Preporuka - dat će ti ionako utrogestane, rvukovi2 je koristila ginko za prokrvljenost - naći ćeš savjete i rasprave ako pretražiš forum na ginko. Take it easy, baby. Ev. drugi put uvedi femaru, ona nema takav efekt na endometrij.

----------


## Balulalow

> ginko za prokrvljenost


ginko rules!   :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

ginko je stvarno tako dobar, mislim za prokrvljenost?
iako bi meni trebao i za pamćenje...

----------


## Balulalow

Ginger evo ja sam ovaj put u posutku uzimala ginko od kala i beta je bila pozitivna.

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger evo ja sam ovaj put u posutku uzimala ginko od kala i beta je bila pozitivna.


 :Klap:  bravo draga!
možda i ja probam... uzimala si od 1dc ili?
koja doza i kako se točno zove? 
da pomognem malo svom endiću...

----------


## Balulalow

Da, od prvog dana ciklusa po dve tablete na dan uz hranu. A uz to sam jela i svaki dan anasas - friški, a posle transfera pila i ananas sok biotta iz dm-a. 
Sretno; te da se tvoj endic sto bolje pripremi na malecke   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

>>> Aktualne teme / Debljina endometrija u IVF postupku
  	Objavljeno: 4.3.2007



I dok između debljine endometrija i nastupanja trudnoće u postupku umjetne oplodnje i embrijskog transfera postoji jasna povezanost, ovaj odnos je više linearnog nego stupnjevitog karaktera, navodi se u znanstvenom časopisu Fertility and Sterility.

Debljina endometrija - sluznice koja oblaže materničnu šupljinu predstavlja pokazatelj prijemčivosti maternice za embrij, i u tipičnom postupku će se mjeriti neposredno prije embrijskog transfera u okviru postupka umjetne oplodnje IVF (in vitro fertilizacija), navode američki znanstvenici, "no međutim interpretacija i klinička uporaba ovog mjerenja ostaje kontroverzna."

Američki znanstvenici iz Shady Grove Fertility Reproductive Science Center, Rockville, Maryland, suprotno dosadašnjim rezultatima, našli su u retrospektivnom ispitivanju 1.294 IVF ciklusa s prijenosom jednog ili dva visoko kvalitetna embrija u stadiju blastociste, kako ne postoji pad učestalosti nastupanja trudnoća ukoliko se embrijski transfer obavlja kod endometrija debljine manje od preporučenih 8 - 10 mm.

"Unatoč ranijim shvatanjima, našli smo vrlo blagi pad učestalosti u nastupanju trudnoće kod manje debljine endometrija," navode autori.

"Stopa trudnoća je bila najviša (oko 75%) u skupini pacijentica kod kojih je endometrij bio najdeblji (14 mm ili više), dok je još uvijek bila odlična (više od 50%) u skupini pacijentica kod kojih je endometrij bio tanji od 8 mm," pojašnjavaju znanstvenici.

"Neki kliničari će se odlučiti za prekid postupka embrijskog transfera ukoliko je endometrij ispod graničnih vrijednosti od 8-10 mm, te će pristupiti zaleđivanju embrija u nadi da će prijenos embrija biti moguć kasnije, kada će prijemčivost maternice biti daleko veća," naglasili su autori.

"Naši rezultati ukazuju da zbog tankog endometrija nije nužno prekidati postupak embrijskog transfera, jer se visoka stopa trudnoća može ostvariti unatoč vrlo tankom endometriju ukoliko se radi o visoko kvalitetnim embrijima," zaključak je američkih istraživača.

Poliklinika Harni

----------


## Bocka

Joj izgleda da i ja imam problem s endometrijem  :Crying or Very sad:  Naime..završila sam sa stimulacijom klomifenom i 5 gonala.Dr. rekao da sam super reagirala na tako blagu stimulaciju.13.dana ciklusa imam 7 folikula,4 na lijevom i 3 na desnom jajniku veličine 18 mm.Večeras trebam primiti štopericu jer je punkcija u ponedjeljak u 8 ujutro.Međutim dr.je rekao da mi je još tanak endometrij,točnije 5 mm pa se boijm da moje tijelo neće moći zadržati eventualan plod.Ovo mi je prvi postupak pa još ne kužim sve to.Da li se taj endometrij bude uskoro povećao ili?  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Vjerjoatno hoće. Ako bude drugog puta (puj-puj), probajte izbjeć klomifen, on jako tanji endometrij. Dr. će ti ionako sigurno dati utrogestane koje sve žene dobijaju da se endometrij malo nadeblja, neki minimum OK endometrija za transfer bi bio 8 mm, a toliko će se sigurno nadebljati.

----------


## v&v

Jedno pitanje, ako mi je 14 dc debljina endometrija 12 mm, jel' to dobro ili loše? :?

----------


## Ginger

> Jedno pitanje, ako mi je 14 dc debljina endometrija 12 mm, jel' to dobro ili loše? :?


draga, mislim da je to dobro

meni je na 11dc bio 9,5 mm, trolinijski i rekli su da je to ok,
pa onda čisto uspoređujući mislim da je i tvoj ok.

----------


## ČUFTICA

cure molim za pomoć ja sam još nova u svemu tome ali me neke stvari zanimaju...
ja sam još na klomifenima ali to je sve tak sporo i sve mi već ide na živce...

ovakav je moj problem.... jučer sam bila na uzv i otkrila mi je nakon 3mj. kaj hodam kod njih da imam policistične jajnike i da mi maternica nije baš pravog oblika ... ali kao nikaj strašno i sve je lako izvedivo kaj se tiće trudnoće... jučer mi je bio 17d.c. i endometrij je 6mm a 14.d.c. imala sam dva folikula jedan 16mm a drugi 11mm nakon 2 mj. klomifena a prošli mj. jedan folikul od 21mm.... moje pitanje je ako ne uspijem s klomifenima ne želim više čekati da li mogu odmah ići na in vitro oplodnju ili je i to neka procedura---
pokušavam ostati trudna već godinu dana... imam 29 god.... i sva sam izbezumljena...
pozdrav i veselim se dobrim vijestima  :Grin:

----------


## frka

trenutno i mi koji smo naruceni za ivf cekamo zbog zakona i pitanje je kad ce se sve pokrenuti  :Sad:   ja sam trebala u 9.mj. a sad vjerovatno ni 10.  a mozda ni 11. nisu opcija  :Crying or Very sad:   bojim se da ces se nacekati a za to ces sigurno morati i na svakojake pretrage prije... nije bas preko noci...
sretno  i nek ivf ni ne bude potreban!!! :D

----------


## ČUFTICA

> trenutno i mi koji smo naruceni za ivf cekamo zbog zakona i pitanje je kad ce se sve pokrenuti   ja sam trebala u 9.mj. a sad vjerovatno ni 10.  a mozda ni 11. nisu opcija   bojim se da ces se nacekati a za to ces sigurno morati i na svakojake pretrage prije... nije bas preko noci...
> sretno  i nek ivf ni ne bude potreban!!! :D




sve ja to znam da to nije prek noći ali moram krenuti kad ti imaš cilj onda je to drugačije a ovako mogu godinama.... nadam se da mi neće biti potrebno ali nikad se ne zna...
daj mi reci koliko dugo čekaš na oplodnju i da li znaš koju ženu koja je to prošla i da li boli??? to mi je najbitnije a kaj se tiće pretraga mislim da sam sve obavila i cervikalne briseve i hormone i nekaj za maternicu i jajnike i jajovode kaj još može postojati?????

i još jedno pitanje ali najbitnije da li ti čekaš u bolnici na red ili kod privatnika i da li je isto što se tiće čekanja???

pozdrav i piši mi  :Wink:

----------


## frka

čuftica, poslati cu ti privatnu poruku...

----------


## ksena28

evo javljam ovdje, jer ne znam gdje drugdje.

endometrij mi je jučer bio 6mm, na 31 dc. inače su mi ciklusi 28 - 29 dana, dakle kasni mi. test negativan.

veli opća ginićka (nije moja, prvi put bila kod nje) da teško da ću dobit M bez pomoći ovaj mjesec. super  :/ 

šta da radim da krene, napuhana sam ko balon, probada me jako u jajnicima, a trebala bih u  studenome na "blagu stimulaciju" ali uz ove "divote" nisam sigurna u to  :?

----------


## tonili

ksena neznam niš o tome, al evo ti   :Love:  
I moj endić sad na uzv-u za fet nije bio baš sjajan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## noelle

Dobar dan, nova sam ovdje. Zanima me dali je koja od vas imala sličnu situaciju. Od 2. dana ciklusa primam po 2 gonala f.    10. dan ciklusa bila sam na uzv, endometrij 8 mm, folikula nema nijednog. Hvala vam unaprijed.

----------


## pčelica2009

uf,nezgodna situacija-pa što ti je dr. rekao?

----------


## noelle

doktor nije ništa rekao. u ponedjeljak moram opet na uzv. jajnici me bole i probada me u njima. dali je to znak da se ipak nešto događa?????????????

----------


## pčelica2009

koja je tvoja dijagnoza-pcos ili?

----------


## noelle

lijevi je manje a desni malo više policističan, a muž ima oligoastenozoospermiu

----------


## vikki

Ksena, a da ti jednostavno da Dabroston ili što li se već daje da dobiješ M., odnosno da ga uzimaš redovno dok se ciklusi ne ustabile. Tebi je stimulacija poremetila uredne cikluse, zar ne? Ili da na vrijeme pitaš dr. A. što ti je činiti da ti ne propadne postupak?

----------


## vikki

Noelle, nisam čula za nešto slično, ja sam imala jedan jedini folikul i krvarenje do 10. dc. (i postupak bi bio prekinut da endometrij nije bio O.K., no moj je debeli i kad stalno krvarim). Uostalom, sutra ćeš već znati što ćete dalje. Javi!

----------


## noelle

hvala ipak. javit ću obavezno

----------


## mare41

noelle, mene je tako za vrijeme uzimanja klomifena jako probadalo u jajnicima, ali zaista jako, mislila sam da će biti više folikula, a ono samo jedan, slijedeći klomifenski ciklus nije bilo bolova, a bila su 3 folikula, očito kod mene to probadanje nije bilo u vezi sa stvaranjem folikula, ti ćeš vidjeti sutra, sretno!

----------


## noelle

hvala puno. prije pola god sam trebala imati inseminaciju, tada mi je endometrij bio 11 i imala sam 5 folikula ali nisu bili dovoljno veliki pa smo morali odustati. zato me sada užasno strah što će mi reći sutra.        :Crying or Very sad:   :?   :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

noelle, možda su još sitni pa dr. nije ništa govorio? Sretno sutra!

----------


## noelle

rekao je ''ovdje nema ijednog živog folikula''

----------


## noelle

evo djevojke, danas opet razočaranje... danas mi je 13. dc, endometrij 10, a folikula niti jednog... u srijedu opet uzv, iako je dr. rekla da sumnja da će se išta promijeniti
 :?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika83

Cure, zna koja od vas kojom hranom bi se mogla poboljšati debljina endometrija? Čula sam ananas :?  Zna još netko nešto?

----------


## nina1

> Cure, zna koja od vas kojom hranom bi se mogla poboljšati debljina endometrija? Čula sam ananas :?  Zna još netko nešto?


ja sam čula još za čaj od vrkute i sok od cikle

----------


## bublica3

> Cure, zna koja od vas kojom hranom bi se mogla poboljšati debljina endometrija? Čula sam ananas :?  Zna još netko nešto?


CIKLA, SVJEŽA ILI SOK OD CIKLE. POSTOJI I KUPOVNI.

ČAJ OD VRKUTE/GOSPIN PLAŠT, Sadrži trjeslovine katehinskog tipa, flavonoide, gorke tvari i saponine. Djeluje kao adstringens i opušta grčeve (spazmolitik). Pomaže kod upala želučane i crijevne sluznice, a posebno kod proljeva. Preporuča se kod bolnih menstruacija s jakim krvarenjem. *Kod liječenja neplodnosti u žena, često se pije čaj koji pomaže zadebljanju sluznice maternice*.

----------


## bublica3

NINA NISAM VIDJELA DA SI NAPISALA ISTO ŠTO I JA! AKO IMA JOŠ ŠTA, NADOPUNITE!!

 :Love:

----------


## kika83

Sok od cikle? Fuuuuuj. No dobro sve valja probati. A kad se to pije? S prvim dc ili? Hvala cure   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

KIKA ja sam pila od prvog ultrazvuka,.. i vrkutu i ciklu.
Sok od cikle treba bit dosta hladan da bi bio podnošljiv!

----------


## sis

Pila sam par mjeseci čaj od vrkute, svakodnevno sam konzumirala i ananas i ciklu. Ciklu najčešće u obliku soka iz sokovnika, ali i na salatu s mrkvom i kuhanu (iako vjerujem da je sirova djelotvornija). Sok od cikle mi je bilo najlakše popiti pomiješan s limunom (jedanput u jutarnjim satima saM mi je izazvao mučninu i povraćanje). 

Endometrij mi se prilično nadebljao i primio mrvicu koja sad ima preko dva i pol kila i čekamo upoznavanje (napomena: nisam MPO-vac, ali imam ozbiljnih reproduktivnih poteškoća).

----------


## ksena28

ja ne volim ciklu, to mi je uhhh

----------


## nina1

> KIKA ja sam pila od prvog ultrazvuka,.. i vrkutu i ciklu.
> Sok od cikle treba bit dosta hladan da bi bio podnošljiv!



x 
meni osobno je bljutav ali pretrpim , pijem neki put od 1 dc.... kako se uspijem natjerati ....

----------


## nina1

> Endometrij mi se prilično nadebljao i primio mrvicu koja sad ima preko dva i pol kila i čekamo upoznavanje (napomena: nisam MPO-vac, ali imam ozbiljnih reproduktivnih poteškoća).


ovo je lijepo pročitati ...
ja imam endometrij toliko tanak da se svi isčuđavaju i govore mi da je kao na pilulama .... 
danas ću si kupiti sok ....  :/

----------


## Jelena

nisam ni ja ljubitelj soka od cikle, osim nekog iz dm-a, taj mi je čak i fini. 
(meni je endometrij uvijek OK i bez cikle, ali opet ništa od implantacije  :Sad:  )

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako da saznam kakav mi je endometrij???   mozda je i glupo pitanje??'

----------


## mmaslacak

UZV pregledom ti kaže, meni na svakom napiše veličinu jajnika i debljinu endometrija.

----------


## weather

Gdje mogu kupiti čaj od vrkute? U svakoj ljekarni ili?

Ananas ne volim, ali probat ću, a cikla mi je dobra samo ukiseljena, može i to?

Zna li možda netko je li domaći sok od rajčice dobar za nešto kod
neplodnosti jer ga obožavam i pijem skoro svakodnevno?

Ah... sve što treba za   :Saint:

----------


## bublica3

Čaj od Vrkute u biljnim ljekarnama. 
Ciklu možeš i ukiseljenu, ali naravno da je bolja svježa.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> UZV pregledom ti kaže, meni na svakom napiše veličinu jajnika i debljinu endometrija.


meni nikad gin.to nije spomenula :?  :?  :?

----------


## Jelena

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> UZV pregledom ti kaže, meni na svakom napiše veličinu jajnika i debljinu endometrija.
> 
> 
> meni nikad gin.to nije spomenula :?  :?  :?


trebala bi... najbolje je da pitaš direktno.

----------


## thaia28

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> ...


crvenkapica, na SD često se dogodi da doktori ne kažu koliki je endometrij (to me svaki put smetalo, od 4 postupka samo jednom sam znala za debljinu endometrija). Svakako je najbolje pitati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala cure ..budem bas pitala..  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Strike

Današnji uzv pokazao da je endometrij debeo 14mm  :shock: ,a još sutra gonal i u subotu punkcija.

Inače mi nikad nije bio tako debeo,uvijek do 10 ili 11mm. Uglavnom,neznam šta se to sad posebno u ovom postupku događalo. Jedino uzimam lososovo ulje sa vit.B6,B12,E i folnom kis(2mj.). I prije tjedan dana počela uzimat ginko bilobu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo da prijavim  i ja svoj..  Endometrij 6mm...
  14dc....idem skuvati si caj od vrkute i piti piti  pit.....cim dobijem  pocinjem piti  klomifen i  8dc na ultrazvuk...idem na AIH...nadam se da ce mi se podebljat   cure  sta mislite''????
pinky napisala si da mi je dobar.....jesam razumjela dobro?....ako jesam,  utjesila si me.....kad se pocinje piti nesto za podebljanje  endometrija   prije aih ili poslije??

----------


## tiki_a

Moj je endo na dan punkcije bio 9,5 mm. Zadovoljna.

----------


## Strike

> evo da prijavim  i ja svoj..  Endometrij 6mm...
>   14dc....idem skuvati si caj od vrkute i piti piti  pit.....cim dobijem  pocinjem piti  klomifen i  8dc na ultrazvuk...idem na AIH...nadam se da ce mi se podebljat   cure  sta mislite''????
> pinky napisala si da mi je dobar.....jesam razumjela dobro?....ako jesam,  utjesila si me.....kad se pocinje piti nesto za podebljanje  endometrija   prije aih ili poslije??


Probaj sa omegom,ginko bilobom i folnom kiselinom,i to čim prije,meni je pomoglo

----------


## aleksandraj

strike, dat cu glavu da si sigurna trudnica..s takvim endometrijom bit ce ih i vise...znala sam to kad sam vidjela sliku s tvog avatara u cekaonici u MB i kad si mi ti jedina s foruma dolazila na misao

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta je sa  Andolom  jel se i on uzima?? 
 i koji obični ili andol 100???

----------


## Strike

> strike, dat cu glavu da si sigurna trudnica..s takvim endometrijom bit ce ih i vise...znala sam to kad sam vidjela sliku s tvog avatara u cekaonici u MB i kad si mi ti jedina s foruma dolazila na misao


Joj Aleksandra,ne bi se uopće bunila. Dr.nam je rekao da nam preporuča 1 embrij,a mi bi 2 embrija,pa sad neznamo,dal da ga poslušamo ili ne.
Kako to misliš da si vidjela sliku avatara u Mb?

----------


## sretna35

ananas, cikla, sok od ananansa, sok od cikle   :Zaljubljen:  

tako sam ja i evo uvatilo se i što je nabolje tak mu je dobro da neće van...još...   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandraj

Znas onaj tvoj usnuli andjelak, isti je takav na panou u cekaonici u bolnici...

----------


## Strike

> Znas onaj tvoj usnuli andjelak, isti je takav na panou u cekaonici u bolnici...



Onda ću baš pogledat kad budemo u bolnici,nismo još bili tamo.   :Kiss:   :Love:  
A kaj misliš,kad će te opet stavit u postupak?

----------


## Bebel

Kod mene je 2 mj. nakon kiretaže i rekiretaže endo oko 7, što je slabo za postupak, ali ipak dobro obzirom na na mali protok vremena od kiretaža.
Moj savjet je cikla i Kal-ov B sa folnom.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ne znam..al necu nista poduzimati barem sest mjeseci (osim prirodno   :Wink:  )

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel se smije piti vrkuta kada se koristi   klomifen?????

----------


## MMK

Ja ne pijem vrkutu u toku mjeseca s klomifenom.

----------


## vikki

> Ja ne pijem vrkutu u toku mjeseca s klomifenom.


Zbog čega? Znatiželjna sam jer ne znam kakva je kontraindikacija.

----------


## MMK

Napisala sam da ja ne pijem, zato što nisam sigurna je li se smije ili ne.
Za macinu travu znam da se ne smije.
Sve tvari koje utiču na neki način na hormone mogle bi pojačati ili neutralisati djelovanje ciljanog lijeka.
E sad to je sve moje tumačenje.

Btw. sjećam se da sam čula da kamilica i mislim aspirin istovremeno u kombinaciji, mogu dovesti do krvarenja želuca.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Podižem malo,  dali tko ima kakva saznanja za čaj od koprive vezano uz prokrvljenost.  Znam da on pomaže kod loše cirkulacije, niskog tlaka, hladnih nogu  :Smile:   pa nekako mi je to povezano.

----------


## mravak

podižem malo ovu temu

danas sam imala transfer,danas mi je 19 dc

Čula sam da je doktor izmjerio 8 pa 10 ... na kraju je rekao 8 endometrij... da li je to OK? ili bi bilo bolje da je 10???   do sada se nisam s tim opterećivala...ali pošto mi je ovo već 3 IVF malo  sam zabrinuta da možda i ja imam neki problem koji doktori nisu vidjeli? zašto se moje mrve ne ukopaju u mene?  :Sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bokić *Mravak*,  neznam kako bi to end pao , u razmaku par dana ili?  A,  čuj,  naravno da je važno da je podloga optimalna,  a i da žuto tijelo odradi svoje (tu ga malo varamo sa utrićima).  SAmo ti miruj i nemoj puno razbijati glanu.  Ja i dalje pijem sok od cikle,  koda će mi sada pomoći  :Smile:  moš' mislit.  Sve što je bilo u tvojoj i doktorovoj moći, odrađeno je.  SAda samo dosadno čekanje :Love:

----------


## mravak

ne znam koliki mi je ednometar bio prije... nisam to nikad pitala, niti mi je itko ikad govorio o tome... ne bi ni sada čula da u ordinaciji nije bila naučnica pa je ona mjerila zajedno s dr.    
Nikad se nisam s tim opterećivala jer nisam za to ni znala... blaženi neznanje... sada samo razmišljam o tome  :Sad:  ... mogla sam piti ciklu... ionako je obožavam i ananas... a vrtuku sam pila prvih 6 mj. ove god. možda su mi zato endić u prijašnjim postupcima bio OK....

----------


## mare41

mravak, endometrij od 8 mm je u redu, neka donja granica bi bila oko 7, sad samo blaženo čekaj betu i sretno!

----------


## ivica_k

dr. R mi je jednom prilikom kazao da je optimalna debljina endometrija od 8 do 14 mm

----------


## loks

malo podižem...
na zadnjem uzv sam 11dc imala endometrij 7.35 mm. dosta tanak i iznenađujuće mi je to bilo jer na 2 ICSI do sada uvik mi je bio oko 10-11mm. pa sad dal možda ki zna dal se može endom stanjiti od kontrac tableta? obzirom da sam ih sad pila, a u prijašnja dva postupka nisam pa mi to dolazi kao jedini razlog

----------


## zedra

looks, a o kojem postupku pricas? jel tijekom stimulacije endo tanak??

----------


## loks

o ovom postupku. 11dc sam bila na uzv i u to vrijeme pila drugu turu kontrac

----------


## zedra

Looks, kad si na kontracepciji, to i nije pravi ciklus, nema razvoja folikula , nema porasta fsh, nema ni debljanja endometrija...normalno je da je endo tanak, da je debel ne bi valjalo...to je sve ok...

----------


## loks

tako sam i ja mislila, ufff kako mi je lakše da si potvrdila...hvala* zedra*...

----------


## đurđa76

podižem temu
spremam se na ET a zadnji put kad smo bili endometrij mi je bio oko 7 mm nakon estrofema ali je problem u miomu koji se probudio i porastao uz pomoć istih navodno,pa sad gledam čime bi mogla dodatno zadebljati endometrij a da istovremeno ne utječe na miom
vrkutu znam da ne ,ananas znači,cikla(taman sam napravila,ja je obožavam ali kao salatu,jel to ok?),ginko?
ima li ko kakvih saznanja,znači bitno mi je da istovremeno ne utječe i na rast mioma
 :Shock:

----------


## mare41

đurđa (ne pratim te :Smile: ), i ja imam iste, i baš iste probleme, endo mi bude max 7,5; a miom lagano raste, uzimam ciklu i ananas, i nadam se da ćemo doći do 7 :Sad: .

----------


## đurđa76

čekaj,ali prošli put ti nije bilo problema sa miomom?

----------


## đurđa76

i ne ,ne mislim da me pratiš!!!
znam to :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Miom nije veliki, do 2 cm, al svaki put malo poraste, ajmo se pratiti i s uspješnim postupkom :Smile:  (sad smo opako OT :Smile: ).

----------


## đurđa76

:Klap:

----------


## katica

Spremam se na FET u Mariboru. Prije toga namjeravam napraviti
briseve (mikroplazmu, ureoplazmu,..) Pomislila sam da bi bilo dobro pritom
provjeriti i debljinu endometrija i imam li ovulaciju. Zanima može li to oboje istovremeno na dan očekivane ovulacije, ili se endometrij gleda par dana prije? Pokušala dobiti Mb na telefon,no nisam uspjela.Danas 10 dan ciklusa, a ovulacija oko 15-17 dana(nisam provjeravala ovulaciju od zadnjeg uspješnog transfera u 09.2008).

----------


## BHany

draga katice, pripojila sam tvoje pitanje postojećoj (još nedavno aktivnoj) temi o debljini endometrija

obzirom da ista već postoji pa se, prema pravilima foruma, ne bi trebala otvarati nova

evo, zato molim cure koje su bile aktivne na ovoj temi (i druge, naravno) da se uključe i pokušaju pomoći

----------


## ksena28

svakako si kod nekog ginića s dobrim uzv-om bar dva puta prije isčekivane ovulacije prati rast folikula i endometrij. ako si to možeš dopustiti, financijski mislim, odi k dobrom MPO-ovcu... i pošalji mariborčanima mail umjesto zvanja, brzo odgovaraju za FET-ove.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*katice* briseve moraš odraditi prije postupka, a folikulometriju u kojoj će ti odrediti ovulaciju i debljinu endometrija predlažaem da odrediš (kao što je ksena napisala) kod gina s dobrim uzv-om. Gin će ti reć sve, da li ti endo zadebljava zadovoljavajuće, da li ti je JS dovoljno velika i kad ti je točan dan ovulacije. Ako budeš imala endo koji ne zadovoljava tvoje kriterije debljine  :Wink:  probaj dodat u prehranu ananas (sok ili voće) i ciklu (po mogućnosti pij i onaj sok koji ostane u staklenci). Matična mliječ je meni jako uspješno zadebljala endo. Držim ti fige!!!!

----------


## Charlie

*katice* kad ideš u FET u Mb možeš ići u "prirodni" (ako imaš ovulacije) gdje samo LH trakicama pratiš ovulaciju i trebaš im javiti kad je test pozitivan (ja sam se uz to pratila i na UZV kako bih bila sigurna u ovulaciju i debljinu endometrije) i onda te 3 ili 5 dana od toga naruče na FET; druga varijanta je kad se uzima estrofem, to ne znam kako ide. U svakom slučaju javi im se mailom pa će ti sve objasniti. Sretno

----------


## amyx

> *katice* kad ideš u FET u Mb možeš ići u "prirodni" (ako imaš ovulacije) gdje samo LH trakicama pratiš ovulaciju i trebaš im javiti kad je test pozitivan (ja sam se uz to pratila i na UZV kako bih bila sigurna u ovulaciju i debljinu endometrije) i onda te 3 ili 5 dana od toga naruče na FET; druga varijanta je kad se uzima estrofem, to ne znam kako ide. U svakom slučaju javi im se mailom pa će ti sve objasniti. Sretno


Varijanta sa estrofemom ide tako da se uzima estrofem 3x1 od prvog dc, 10 dc je UZ i mjeri se debljina endometrija, pa javljaš u Mb i oni ti kažu šta dalje...

----------


## katica

Hvala cure. 
Išla na pregled 13 dan ciklusa endometrij ne prevelikih 7 mm, miom u 10 mjeseci sa 9 mm narastao na 24 mm. Dr vidi jedan mogući polip, pa će Mb pričekati da početkom ciklusa da vidimo što je.

----------


## prag

meni je nakon 14 dana estrofema 3x2mg bio samo 6 mm pa mi je dr produžio još 6 dana 2x4mg i bio je 7,2. već sam mislila da je nedovoljno za postupak, međutim dr je rekao da idemo dalje..produžio mi je još 10 dana estrofem i dodao duphaston 2x1. kad dobijem menzes počinjem s trisequensom..i onda valjda slijedi postupak..nisam dosad uzimala trisequens..je li on isto jača endometrij i smijem li vrkutu, ananas ecc. uzimati istovremeno s hormonima

----------


## mare41

prag, trisequens je isto estradiol. Ja bi preporučila cikliu i ananas,  al vrkutu baš i ne (možda će druge cure znati više o vrkuti-spominjala  se na raznim temama).

----------


## dudadudaduda

za povećat debljinu endom. čitam da treba piti ciklin sok i jesti ananas ,a jel netko može reči u kojim količinama na dan ili tjedno koliko se mora toga popiti i pojesti ?

----------


## tuzna

moze onaj ananas u kompotu,tj.kompot od ananasa(je l isti ucinak ananasa tako,kao  i svjezi?)

----------


## prag

koliko sam i ja shvatila po prethodnim postovima na ovom forumu da vrkuta ne smije jer može utjecati na hormone..a što se tiče ananasa mislim da je bolje svjež onda jesti, ima sada svugdje kupiti svježeg. 
a za ciklu ću vam preporučiti što ja koristim a lako je napraviti..1kg cikle, 1kg mrkve i 1kg jabuka kiselih naribati svježe ( bez guljenja kore ) i dodati malo manje od 1kg šećera i pomiješati sve skupa i ostaviti da prenoći. sutra to procijediti i piti sok a čak i ostatke možete jesti ( što ostane poslije cijeđenja zamrznuti i svaki dan po jednu kesicu odmrznuti i pojesti ) sok se jedino brzo kvari pa držati u frižideru..

----------


## sweety

Danas na 16dc endometrij 3-5mm  :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes: .


Čitam stare postove da vidim kako popravit... :Aparatic:

----------


## eva133

> koliko sam i ja shvatila po prethodnim postovima na ovom forumu da vrkuta ne smije jer može utjecati na hormone..a što se tiče ananasa mislim da je bolje svjež onda jesti, ima sada svugdje kupiti svježeg. 
> a za ciklu ću vam preporučiti što ja koristim a lako je napraviti..1kg cikle, 1kg mrkve i 1kg jabuka kiselih naribati svježe ( bez guljenja kore ) i dodati malo manje od 1kg šećera i pomiješati sve skupa i ostaviti da prenoći. sutra to procijediti i piti sok a čak i ostatke možete jesti ( što ostane poslije cijeđenja zamrznuti i svaki dan po jednu kesicu odmrznuti i pojesti ) sok se jedino brzo kvari pa držati u frižideru..


Ja stavim u sokovnik ciklu, jabuku , limun i naranču. Zavisi šta imam. Pijem oko pola litre dnevno. Jel mislite da je to dovoljno?

----------


## Ilaria

Drage moje, meni je 4 dana prije M izmjerena debljina endometrija 4,2 mm. Jeste li ikad čule za gori endometrij? Pitam se kako je moguće da je toliko tanak... Negdje sam pročitala da se end. stanji nakon dugotrajnog uzimanja kontracepcijskih pilula. E pa ja sam pametna bila na Cilestu 12 godina (s pokojom malom pauzicom), ali ima već godinu dana da ne pijem kontracepciju. Nije li se endometrij onda trebao vratiti u neko normalno stanje do sad? Inače, nisam u postupku potpomognute oplodnje. Tek 6 mjeseci pokušavamo i tek sam u fazi otkrivanja razloga dosadašnjeg neuspjeha. Osim produženih ciklusa (oko 30 - 35 dana) i  jajnika nalik na policistične, sad još i taj endometrij, koji me od svega ustvari najviše zabrinjava. Bojim se da mi ananas i cikla neće riješiti problem...

----------


## Ilaria

O endometriju se ne raspravlja nigdje nego na podforumu potpomognute pa sam se tu ubacila iako nisam u PO.

----------


## Fairy

Ilaria može biti još tanji...ja sam imala prije dva mjeseca 1,5 mm...
Radi endometrioze bila na op, primala zoladex, pila kontracepciju...bila sam u šoku kad mi je doktor rekao da je tako tanak. Uglavnom, pila sam vrkutu+stolisnik dva tjedna i na ultrazvuku mi je tada bio 10mm...nevjerojatno.. i doktor se čudio. Naravno da mu nisam rekla od čega  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilaria

Fairy, vrkuta+stolisnik miješano? koliko na dan otprilike?

----------


## sissy75

Meni ti je dobitna kombinacija bila 1 cikla,1 mrkva,1 jabuka i 1 naranča pa u sokovnik a potamanila bi i po pola tegle cikle kad god bi mi palo na pamet. Rezultat nakon 15 dana ciklarenja je bio endometrij 11mm na 13 dc  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Da miješano, jednaku količinu npr. 5 velikih žlica stolisnika i 5 vrkute dobro izmiješam u jednu staklenku i onda uzimam jednu žličicu mješavine na 1 šalicu čaja. Prelij, pusti da odstoji oko 20 min, procijedi i to je to. Pila sam 3 šalice dnevno. Dosta je dobar okus, pa nemoj stavljeti šećer. Pij toplo, gutljaj po gutljaj. Možeš piti kroz cijeli ciklus. Vidjet ćeš da će biti uspješno. Draga držim ti fige. Javi mi se obavezno poslije pregleda da vidim da li je i tebi upalilo.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ilaria

Fairy, puno ti hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru. imam dogovorenu folikulometriju + praćenje endometrija za 9. mjesec. do onda ću slijediti tvoj recept, a nakon svega toga javiti rezultate.

čitam na nekim forumima o iskustvima žena koje svoj endometrij nikad i nikako nisu uspjele podebljati, a nema šta nisu pokušale od tradicionalne, alternativne i narodne medicine. užasavam se takvih priča i činjenice da bih se mogla naći u takvoj situaciji...

----------


## Fairy

Nemoj tako razmišljati. Kad sam čula da je tako tanak rekla sam sama sebi, ima da se podebljaš u dva tjedna pa makar dubila na glavi. Misli pozitivno, to je najbitnije.  :Smile:  Medicinski gledano, nakon mojih svih terapija koje sam dobila nakon operacije endometrioze nije postojala šansa da u dva tjedna postignem takve rezultate. Nadam se da će tako biti i kod tebe.

----------


## Fairy

Krivo sam se izrazila gore... nadam se da će tebi uspjeti kao što je i meni.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mimah

Ima li neka iskustva s tankim endometrijem zbog kiretaže nakon poroda? Na dan ovulacije mi je bio 6,5 mm, ali su mi menstruacije jako oskudne, skoro da ih ni nema. Ginekolog mi je dao Duphaston, ali ni nakon 2 mjeseca menstruacija se nije unormalila. Ima li netko slično iskustvo?

----------


## Mimah

Da nastavim.  :Grin: 

3 mjeseca Duphastona, menstruacije jednako oskudne. Sad pijem femoston, tek treći dan. Ono što me još brine je što dakle 3 DC osjećam jajnike, znaći ovulacija će uskoro. To je prerano jel' tako? Ima li tu kakve pomoći?

----------


## anaši1507

endometrij 25dc je 7,8mm,  pa koliki je onda bio za vrijeme ovulacije????

----------


## Sonja29

Mimah ne mora značiti i ja sam uvijek osjećala rano jajnike,to je vjerovatno zbog hormona! Đurđa,Prag topim se kad vidim  vaše mrvice :Zaljubljen: 
Što se tiće endometrija meni je poslije estrofema(3x1) 12-13 dan bio oko 9-10 m

----------


## Sonja29

9-10mm  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Bokić,drage moje.Pročitala sam sva vaša pitanja i odgovore vezano uz debljinu endometrija ali niti u jednom slučaju nisam pronašla problem sličan mome.Naime kod mene je glavni problem što je 3.dan ciklusa moj endometrij predebeo i to mi onda stalno odgađa početak postupka.Na koji način još se taj endometrij može stanjiti osim sa uzimanjem kontracepcijskih pilula?

Hvala,unaprijed!

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam krenula u klomifenski Ivf,10 dc mi je endić 2,6 mm.Očajna sam  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ništa od postupka.

----------


## Mimah

Žao mi je, tamara  :Sad: . Priraslica nema? (inače, znamo se s prevođenja nesretnog Ashermana  :Smile: ).

----------


## tamara1981

Hej,danas ću napraviti još jednu folikulometriju,baš me zanima dali se barem malo zadebljao.Za priraslice me nitko ništa ne pita,niti mi govori. :Confused: 
Mislim da ću se ipak uputiti u Zagreb na konzultacije
Kako si ti?

----------


## Mimah

U iščekivanju menstruacije. Još sutra pijem hormone i onda čekam. Nadam se da će biti obilnija. Nakon toga ponovno na histeroskopiju u Vili.

Nadam se da ti se zadebljao i da će ti se referirati netko na Ashermana. Sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tamara1981

Nije se ni malo zadebljao...i dalje je 2,6 mm...baš sam nesretna  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mimah

Uh!  :Love:  Što sada, što ti kažu?

----------


## tamara1981

Ova dr.koja me pregledala nije baš upućena u moju problematiku tako da ću tek u ponedjeljak kod svog liječnika na razgovor.Mislim da ću malo poraditi na debljanju endića pa tek onda u postupak.
Sad me malo panika uhvatila jer me bolio vaginalni uzv,tj.kad je okrenula sondu na lijevu stranu onda me zabolilo...sve me strah da su se priraslice počele vraćati :/

----------


## Mimah

Već te bolio UZV? Mene su pregledavali nebrojeni, nikad me nije ništa boljelo, a priraslice su bile sigurno tu, čvrste i postojane. Tako da te možda nije boljelo zbog priraslica. Kakve su ti menstruacije?

----------


## tamara1981

Sorry što ti nisam odmah odgovorila...menstruacije su mi obilnije nego one prije operacije.
Ipak sam odradila inseminaciju,14 dc.mi je endić bio 4,4 mm.Za dva dana se˝udebljao˝ 1,8 mm.Pila sam estrofem 3x2 mg do oplodnje.Prekosutra vadim betu.
Btw,blokiran mi yahoo račun(nemam pojma zašto)pa ti ni tamo nisam stigla odgovoriti

----------


## Mimah

Držim fige za betu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ilaria

Drage moje, htjela sam samo dati povratnu informaciju vezano za moju debljinu endometrija, iako je od onda otkad sam iznijela ovdje taj problem prošlo puuuuno vremena (cca dvije godine), ali eto, sada sam čačkajući na to naišla, pa... ću ukratko iznijeti što je kod mene bilo uzrok nedovoljnoj debljini endometrija. možda nekome ova informacija pomogne u rješavanju problema...  
dakle, kao što sam navela u postu od 21/07/2011 godine meni je izmjeren endometrij 4,2 mm i to 4 dana prije M. naravno da sa takvim endometrijem u toj fazi ciklusa ne bih baš mogla zatrudnjeti. nedugo nakon toga, možda desetak dana, stigli su mi rezultati briseva (bris uretre i cerviksa) i ispostavilo se da imam bakteriju zvanu Ureaplasma urealyticum. pili smo antibiotik desetak dana. u prvom ciklusu nakon terapije ostala sam trudna. sada sam ponosna mama jednog predivnog 17mjesečnog dečkića.

ovu bakteriju imala sam jako dugo, mjesecima, gotovo godinu dana. to sam kasnije shvatila. patila sam od konstantnih upala mjehura, tj. mislilo se da su to obične upale mjehura, a ustvari je bakterija radila svoje. doktori su me uvjeravali da sam sklona upalama mjehura i da je to to. napatila sam se... tek kad sam došla do prave ginekologice - dr. Kalinić iz Rijeke, koja je napravila sve potrebne briseve, otkrilo se što je na stvari. 

pretpostavlja se da je navedena bakterija, obzirom da je okupirala i reproduktivni i mokraćni sustav, bila i uzrok tankog endometrija.

----------


## KLARA31

Folik.15mm,al endometrij nije sjajan.s cime se on poboljsava,ananas? Punkc.u poned.najvjerojatnije

----------


## jojo

Klara i ja sam imala problema sa uspavanim jajnikom pa sam pila sok od cikle i jela svjezi ananas- neznam jeli to pomoglo ali sigurno je imalo ucinka!

----------


## KLARA31

hvala jojo, jela sam danas odmah ciklu i sok od ananasa, vidit ćemo sutra

----------


## snelly85

Cure molim pomoc,11.dc,folikul na lijevom jajniku 18x15mm,endometrij 14 mm.Jel endometrij dovoljno zadebljan?jer dr mi je prepisao duphaston od 17.-29 dc....cemu to?inace ciklusi su 27-28 dana.hvala na odgovorima

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure molim pomoc,11.dc,folikul na lijevom jajniku 18x15mm,endometrij 14 mm.Jel endometrij dovoljno zadebljan?jer dr mi je prepisao duphaston od 17.-29 dc....cemu to?inace ciklusi su 27-28 dana.hvala na odgovorima


Nisam dugo bila u postupcima, ali koliko se sjecam bolje sto deblji endometrij, da je barem preko 8mm, tako da mi se ovih 14mm cini super. Ali neka se jave cure koje su vise u tome :Wink:

----------


## smarija

> Cure molim pomoc,11.dc,folikul na lijevom jajniku 18x15mm,endometrij 14 mm.Jel endometrij dovoljno zadebljan?jer dr mi je prepisao duphaston od 17.-29 dc....cemu to?inace ciklusi su 27-28 dana.hvala na odgovorima


endometrijum je samo za pozeleti,sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

Malo podižem temu...
Imam pitanje. Malo mi se pobrčkao ciklus (valjda zbog stresa u zadnje vrijeme) pa je kao M došla 31. 3. (neko smeđe brljavljenje) 2 dana i ništa više. Onda mi je prije tjedan dana, prošlu srijedu (14. dc), popodne krenula svježa krv, ali samo to popodne i do navečer sve stalo, da bih sad u subotu (17. dc) opet na papiru vidjela nekaj roskasto. Bila sam danas kod gina (ja sam si zabrijala da već ulazim u predmenopauzu, ipak imam već 44 i pol godina  :Razz:  pa nek on to potvrdi ) i on je vidio da mi je endometrij zadebljan 18 mm (danas bi bio kao 20. dc) i dao mi Provera tablete da mi potaknu dolazak M. Malo sam čačkala po forumima i naišla na podatak da ako je endometri 18 mm da se to liječi ili kiretažom  :Shock:  ili tak tabletama i da se tu može svaštanešto zakomplicirati, čak se spominje i riječ "rak"  :Shock: . Uglavnom, ima li koja od vas iskustava s time ili s Proverom (da ne pričam da sam i o toj Proveri pročitala nuspojava i nuspojava, užas jedan) i kaj nije normalno da je oko 20. dc endić te debljine???? Heelpppp :Kiss: .

----------


## tikica_69

Evo ja sam u perimenopauzi i stalno vodim bitke s tim zadebljanim endometrijem. Završila sam lani u rujnu na kiretaži, jer je endo došao do 23mm, a ni Duphaston ni Provera me nisu uspjeli "isčistiti". Sad sam opet na 18mm i na over doseu Provere (3x 10mg). Razlog svemu tome je najčešće disbalans estrogena i progesterona u perimenopuazi, a tvoje godine Franny nisu baš male (ja imam 47)  :Razz: . PHD nalaz endometrija nije pokazao nikakvih abnomarnih stanica. Komplikacije su u stvari vrlo rijetke. Najgora su ta česta i nepravilna krvarenja. Meni je rečeno da debljina endometrija ne bi smjela prelaziti 12mm ni u kojoj fazi ciklusa. Ja na Proveri imam glavobolje, ali podnošljive i tu i tamo napadaj živčanoće, no moj zakoniti veli da se ne razlikuje puno od klasičnih ženskih napadaja koji su redoviti  :Grin:

----------


## vekimaja

Bok cure.

Ja sam bila privatno na pregledu nakon poroda i ginekolog mi je rekao da mi maternica i endometrij izgledaju kao da sam nedavno rodila. Međutim, doktor je rekao da imam cističan i zadebljan endometrij jer drugu menstruaciju nakon poroda nikako da dobijem. Mene je međutim zabrinula ta cista na endometriju, doktor se nije previše uzbuđivao, ali meni se sve to sleglo par dana nakon pregleda i nekako sam se počela brinuti oko toga. Ako tko ima kakva iskustva, savjete, dobro došlo je!

----------


## Optimist

Cure, koja je donja granica debljine endometrija za transfer?

----------


## pak

> Cure, koja je donja granica debljine endometrija za transfer?


Meni su  rekli 6 mm.
Sretno!!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

Optimist, mislim da već na 7-8mm može proći. Ali nemoj me držati za riječ.

Meni je bio 6 mm na 10.dc (klomići), 12.dc je bila punkcija, a jučer na transferu nemam pojma kakav je bio jer je dr rekla samo da je čist dobar. Jela sam ananas 2 dana, umjesto doručka, ananas svježi + prirodni sok od ananasa :D

----------


## Optimist

Meni je danas na 10. dc nešto iznad 5 (prije 2 dana 5,3). Ako dođe do transfera, nadam se da će i utrići prije njega napraviti svoje.

Ali idem po ciklu i ananas  :Grin:  Tnx!

----------


## Optimist

> Meni su  rekli 6 mm.
> Sretno!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Sad sam tek skuzila i tvoju poruku!
6 mi trenutno bolje zvuci od 7  :Grin: 

Hvala, draga!

----------


## Hadasa

Meni je na zadnjem postupku bio 8,5 ....jedem ananasa skoro svaki drugi dan...nadam se da će za postupak u 6 mjesecu malo bolja biti . Probat ću i sa ciklom  :Smile:  Hvala na savjetima...

----------

